# Apple watch 6 scratches



## ShlomiA (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi
I bought a month ago apple watch 6 44mm aluminum gps + cellular and i already got some scratches on the screen and some on the glass of the back band relaese button. Is there anyway to make it disappear because it is a new watch and it is sucks. I heard about polywatch but i afraid of it. What can i do? Thank you.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The non-sapphire glass display on the aluminum models is just not going to be scratchproof. My aluminum Series 4 has been quietly gathering small scratches that I never saw on my steel-and-sapphire Series 2 and first-gen watches. Polywatch won't help because it's meant for plastic. If you use a glass polish, you'll probably scrape off the water-shedding oleophobic coating and just make it worse.

The back should still be in good shape, though. Got a pic? Do you wipe it off before putting it on the charger? Do you rinse off the watch regularly? Extra dirt can scratch just about anything over time.

Here's mine this morning. A little over two years old, and the first scratches that I noticed came from rubbing it on the kitchen floor when I was looking for my cat's favorite toy last week:


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd just let it be. These are short lived devices anyway.

I have my S6 basic version since Oct and there are scratches on the screen.


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Look into screen guards. I think they look better with one anyways, but of course eye of the beholder.


----------

